# steve irwin



## kempo08 (Sep 13, 2009)

hey people,just fort its been 3 years this year we have been without such a great man,just fort id post this up, YouTube - steve irwin tribute
R.I.P steve,missed so much :no1:


----------



## spiny tails (Apr 12, 2008)

seems such a long time ago that my icon was taken, he will never be forgotten, god bless steve


----------



## jordyaleo (Aug 21, 2009)

i remember the day he died such enthusiasm and beleive such a shame 
R.I.P Steve you were my idol :notworthy:


----------



## gone fishin (Oct 14, 2009)

the man was nuts but he would do anything to help out animals in need, no matter what species.


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

Gone but not forgotten : victory:
His legacy will live on.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

all the things hes done 

and a stingray kills him 



=( rip steve


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

Never to be forgotten , your a true legend. 
R.I.P Steve Irwin


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

RIP steve.........and peace at last for all the reptiles you stressed out & annoyed just for the viewing public.........lets hope no one ever fills youre shoes !

(sorry if its negative, but thats my opinion on the guy)


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes. To educate the public?. But R.i.p, true reptile legend!.


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

miles ahead of the rest my favourite by far.
regards mark


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

_jake_ said:


> Yes. To educate the public?. But R.i.p, true reptile legend!.


Sorry mate but if stressing out animals & having everything geared up to maximise publicity for himself & his zoo is education then id rather see them left alone (perhaps you should join an australian reptile forum and find out what the guy was really like...try ARF )
He's certianly a legend....but for the wrong reasons....a bit like austin stevens !.........the only people i felt remorse for were his family...esp the kids.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

I'll leave it at that. No point spamming a great legends thread.


----------



## NINJATURTLETOM (Sep 1, 2009)

Such an inspiration to us all!!


----------



## Rexc (May 23, 2008)

R.I.P ill never forget the Day you died


----------



## lidiwhite (Nov 3, 2009)

The australian version of david attenborough but more hands on about teaching people


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

hes face to face with crocs and other dangerouse animals and all it took was a sting ray he was a crack pot but loved his animals


*************R*I*P****S*T*E*V*E****I*R*W*I*N**************


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

The_Real_Moreliaman said:


> RIP steve.........and peace at last for all the reptiles you stressed out & annoyed just for the viewing public.........lets hope no one ever fills youre shoes !
> 
> (sorry if its negative, but thats my opinion on the guy)


 
Well you're negetive opinion on a dead man means nothing, and it's sickening.

On a good note, Rest in Peace Steve Irwin, You were a true legend and an ace at what you did. I hope Bindi and Bob continue you're passion, and you're name. My life long idol always.


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 10, 2008)

ViperLover said:


> Well you're negetive opinion on a dead man means nothing, and it's sickening.


sickening? lmao, over dramatize much? moreliaman had a good point, he did annoy some reps that clearly wanted to be left alone. BUT, and a stong BUT, he did so so much work for conservation and tried to educate the cattle we call humans, the man cant fail to be a legend. i for one miss him, he was inspiring


----------

